# Fencing for LGD



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

We are seriously considering buying a Komondor, but we have taken the advice we've read here, that fencing comes before dog.

Question: Is the proposed fencing for the cows (and horse) enough? Two strands of electric fence spaced about 2 feet apart for a total height of four feet. 

Or, are we going to have to break the bank just to keep this dog in with the livestock?

What fencing do you recommend for a total area of 2 acres if the above is not appropriate?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Is the proposed fencing for the cows (and horse) enough? Two strands of electric fence spaced about 2 feet apart for a total height of four feet.


Probably not.

I'd add *at least *two more wires or the dog will just go under or through .

LGD's aren't normally used with cows and horses anyway, since they tend to NOT like dogs


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Probably not.
> 
> I'd add *at least *two more wires or the dog will just go under or through .
> 
> LGD's aren't normally used with cows and horses anyway, since they tend to NOT like dogs


Ditto on both counts. Or use something like American wire with elec to help deter digging. One of our cow mommas tried to trounce our Pyr one day because he and her bull calf yearling were sniffing each others' noses.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Isn't two acres kind of small for a lgd?


----------



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Probably not.
> 
> I'd add *at least *two more wires or the dog will just go under or through .
> 
> LGD's aren't normally used with cows and horses anyway, since they tend to NOT like dogs


Advice taken! :thumb: Thanks for all the great feedback!

However, there are a multitude of pics on the net of them with horses. Also, if that is the case, why are they called LGD and not FGD - Flock Guard Dogs?

Just wondering.... 










Komondor guarding horses


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You need more electric as stated above. Also 4feet is too low. Our LGD can clear a 5 ft fence without trying. He does not, because he is trained not to, and we haev electric on top of our 5 ft fence, but he could if he wished as when faced with a predator he did just that to protect our sheep and goats. 

LGD's need a lot of training. A lot of time. I am glad you are sorting out the fence first! 
Not sure if 2 acres is enough for an LGD. Are both your cattle and horses on that 2 acres?


----------



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

Just 2 Dexter cows and one horse. The rest of it is chickens.

I may have to re-assess my desires if the 2 acres is too small for a Komondor. All your input is being considered carefully and taken to heart!

Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Isn't two acres kind of small for a lgd?


It's enough but more is always better



> I may have to re-assess my desires if the 2 acres is too small for a Komondor


Cows and horses usually do a good job of protecting themselves against most predators.
They would likely see YOUR dog as a threat if they had young

Getting a dog to protect birds is hit or miss, and takes a lot of time and patience

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I raise Kangals, and also Guregh. Some are in fenced pasture with livestock, and others outside fence at house. I live by a road, with no problems yet....
My dogs are almost always at home in the day, and run the coyotes away at night. Sometimes go 2 miles away, but come home. They do not roam as bad as the Pyrenees I raised for years. May be a breed thing?????

For my fenced dogs, I have normal 4 foot fence, with a standout hotwire half way up. Works so far.

Good Luck


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Isn't two acres kind of small for a lgd?


I only have one acre, and my Akbash is quite content. Of course, I also have six-foot fencing around the entire acre. The few times he's gotten out (darn contractors), I find him at the gate whining to get back in.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> if that is the case, why are they called LGD and not FGD - Flock Guard Dogs?


I'm not sure how the name originated, but I do know the larger herbivores evolved being able to protect themselves against large canine predators.

There will always be exceptions, but as a general rule they don't get along all that well.

Even sheep and goats are protective of their young, but they aren't large enough to really hurt the dogs


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

I doubt that cows and horses require an LGD in southern Ontario. 2 dexters and a horse should be able to kick the daylights out of any likely coyote pack. The chickens are a different deal, but I doubt you're keeping them behind only two electric strands.

We got LGDs after our pigs fought a pitched battle with coyotes -- 7 dead coyotes, 6 missing piglets -- but even that pack left our Percheron team alone.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The chickens are a different deal, but I doubt you're keeping them behind only *two electric strands*.


I have a 7 strand, 8000 volt fence that my chickens go through whenever they feel like it


----------

